# Buying New Fishes Help



## Gordi (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi guys,
Its Gordi again and as some of you probably know I recently bought a parrot the other day called it lemi and now I want to buy some fishes for my living room.

Any suggestion on what ones I should get?


----------



## Kentos (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello Gordi,
Well since this is your first time buying fishes I would suggest to get some small fishes first to start of with like Tetras or a couple of Loaches.

How big is your fish tank?


----------



## Gordi (Mar 26, 2014)

sounds good!!! I might start off with those then I also heard about angel fish are they good to start with Angel fish for sale 3 pound each and my tank is 90cm by 90cm.


----------



## Kentos (Apr 29, 2014)

Yes angel fishes are good to start with plus they look quite nice too. Since you have quite a large fish tank get some fancy guppies too and avoid the rookie mistake of getting a shark (lets just say sharks don't play nice with fishes)


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi Gordi and welcome 

The most important piece of advice you could be given - before you buy any fish, please set your aquarium up properly by doing a fishless cycle. This takes a bit of time and patience, but will save you a lot of hard work and frustration in the long run, and is the best thing you can do to prevent fish deaths.

Here's a link on what it is and how to do one: Tropical Fish Forums UK - Setting up your new Aquarium


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

+1 fishless cycling.


----------

